# How much should a Doula cost?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay I made an appointment for a well-referenced doula who takes only 2 clients a month. She's a part time L&D nurse and teaches birth classes.

How much do you guys guess she's going to be? We live in Los Angeles so it's going to be more expensive than probably anywhere other than NYC... Any ideas how much she'll charge?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We talked to a very highly-recommended doula who works out of West LA (which is kinda too far for us... we're birthing at UCLA, probably, but we live in central LA), and her rate is $1500 if I recall correctly.

I've also heard $800 from somewhere else, so I think $1500 is probably the high end.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

In "fancy" cities







they're usually pretty expensive. I believe in NYC they're around $1000 -$1500.

A word of caution, just because a doula is well-referenced and does XYZ does not mean she's a good match for YOU. I had a non-trained doula at the birth of my twins, she was just a woman who had attended maybe 2 other births and was very passionate about normal birth, and she was SO helpful. She'd had twins by c-s and then gone on to have 2 HBACs. I cannot emphasize enough how wonderful she was during my labor -- I might have ended up with a c-s if not for her, and instead I had a hospital vaginal birth with the second twin 2lbs larger AND a feet-first breech.

For my second birth, my doula was very well known and very experienced and yet in retrospect I don't think we were a good match.

Go with your gut. I'm sure there are tons of doulas in LA, interview everyone before you make a decision.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow! I think the doulas in GA max out around $700 and most charge less than that. I am probably going to attend my students' births again and I'm going to charge $400.


----------



## jenangelcat (Apr 17, 2004)

Deleted by user.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
We talked to a very highly-recommended doula who works out of West LA (which is kinda too far for us... we're birthing at UCLA, probably, but we live in central LA), and her rate is $1500 if I recall correctly.

I've also heard $800 from somewhere else, so I think $1500 is probably the high end.

Yeah, I think she's right around there. I talked to her on the phone and felt it was a good connection. She feels the same as I do about Bradley Method (into a lot of it, but not as militant) and thinks it's so cool I"m starting my hypnobirthing program today. Lots of people think hypnobirthing is "kooky". I also like that she's an L&D nurse from the hospital where we'll deliver.

Anyway, we meet her in one week and then we'll decide if it's a match!


----------



## Nannysbaby (Apr 12, 2007)

I personally paid $800 for my DD's doula less than two years ago. She was a member of several organizations in So Cal. To be honest here, it was not worth the money. She was a lovely person and DD liked her well enough it was just that during the birth she didn't do anything. Just sat there and stared at my laboring daughter. Did not even bat an eyelash when DD got to the "I can't do this" point and asked for an epidural, even though they had talked extensively about getting her past that. I just wasn't impressed. This doula now charges $1000 as seen on her website.

On the other hand, my other DD herself paid $500 for a different doula who "technically" had less experience. Included in that price was the 8 hour childbirth class, that was held in my living room for 4 weeks. It was great! I am still in awe at the experience this DD had with her birth. The doula was amazing! When DD got to the "I can't do this" point, the doula talked her very quietly through that moment. She never let her eyes leave my DD's from that point on. She had a beautiful intervention free birth.

I think a big difference was that with the second daughter her doula became her friend and trusted confidant. That relationship started well before labor began.

I guess my point is that just because someone charges more does not IMHO equate to "does a better job." I learned that the hard way. If you would like to check out the second doula's website it is avdoula.com. Her name is Kim and she does LA area hospitals too.

BTW-2 of my grandbabies photos are on her site!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nannysbaby* 
I guess my point is that just because someone charges more does not IMHO equate to "does a better job." I learned that the hard way.

I'd totally agree! I think that, if a doula's fee is within reason for your family, *and* you "click" with her(him? Are guys ever doulas?), one shouldn't decline just because "That's too much to charge." OTOH, if someone seems "just right", and happens to be a bargain too... well, ok, you might want to poke a little bit around why (is she new in the field? Independently wealthy? Or trying to hide something? ;-), but it doesn't automatically mean she's "not worthy." She may just not be good at self-marketing.

I interpreted the OP's question as just kind of trying to get a range, so that she had *some* idea what to expect. Obviously, the prices that people charge are going to vary WIDELY based on all sorts of factors (including the overall cost-of-living in the area). If you *do* feel like you really click with someone and she's right for you, it might not be a great start to the relationship for you to let out an involuntary gasp when you hear her fee, after all. ;-)


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I agree. You can have 15 certifications and not be a better doula then a completely untrained woman who attends for free because she loves birth.

the range here is free- $700. Most people are somewhere in the middle. I'm in the Rockies and in a large city.

find the doula that works for you. personality, warmth and being flexable with whatever comes up in birth are key.


----------



## Jimibell (Feb 18, 2003)

even up to 1,800$ in NYC for a "good" one


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

My financial situation required me to seek out a doula in training. I'm so glad I did, because I got an awesome one. I don't think i would have had a drug free delivery if she wasn't helping me. I paid her more then I could afford, but it was sooo worth it. I had another doula offer to do it for me for $25 and I turned her down becuase I didn't feel that connection. No matter how much you are willing to spend, make sure you mesh real well with her.


----------



## Ms Ladybug (Dec 29, 2004)

I paid $400. But, I talked to someone in Ventura, who said the going rate there is $800.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

$600 in north San Diego county for a very experienced awesome doula. We took her birthing class, which is how we found her, and she did say she requires people to take her class if she's going to doula for them (just the first time I'm guessing) so that would add $250. Oh, and having taken the class w/ her helped me trust she was right for me.


----------



## Ms Ladybug (Dec 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
$600 in north San Diego county for a very experienced awesome doula. We took her birthing class, which is how we found her, and she did say she requires people to take her class if she's going to doula for them (just the first time I'm guessing) so that would add $250. Oh, and having taken the class w/ her helped me trust she was right for me.

Our doula let her clients take her birthing class for free. All the other couples had to pay for it.


----------

